# Gta4 - Its Arrived



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Just booting the old 360 now!!!
Yippie!!!!


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

whens the pc version out


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

I just spoke to a guy, who said it isn't coming out on the PC, sorry guys.

and relax, I havent heard anything.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 20, 2008)

feck!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Steves said:


> feck!


one of my main reasons for getting a pc as well as a PC... pc gamers constantly get shafted


----------

